# Troy Bilt, Ryobi, MTD or Yardman Coil



## carhartt (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a Troy Bilt 250 blower that lost spark. I am looking for a 753-04577 coil or mc-9228-m00104. I am fine with used in working condition. Anyone got one laying around?


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

have a pic i have alot of coils


----------

